# Have you ever been caught talking to yourself?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

talking to yourself, laughing by yourself, etc...

What was the reaction of the person? Sometimes I wish I could have Schizophrenia for this reason, to make the experience of an imaginary friend more real. It's been 8 years since I had real friends. I think it's time to stop looking for real friends and accept the fact that I'm always going to be alone. So I have to create imaginary friends. I just have to know how to.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah. I did when I was around 16 in a store at the mall. When I was younger and was out of the house with my parents (usually at a store) I was always in Lala land acting stupid, and aloof, and just doing dumb crap. I don't remember what I was saying, but this lady heard me and I saw her face to face. She looked terrified.

She probably though I was schizophrenic or autistic or something like that (I'm not):haha


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep. Was was talking my script out load in the bush, assuming I was alone, and then looked up and saw a bush regeneration guy staring at me.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been several times...its my favourite pasttime


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

No, probably because I don't unless I'm recording on a camera if that counts.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah recently someone started laughing at me because he said i was talking to myself when i had some internal dialogue thing going on. I didnt even realise i was doing it. Luckily no-one else saw and so now im pretty careful about not doing it again, lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Talking? No. Singing? Yes


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I thought this thread is gonna be about something else... :b


----------



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah. My mom caught me and thought I'd gone crazy. I still do it though. >.< I hum to myself, sing tuneless ditties, berate/mock myself, and talk about myself in the third person. When the house is empty sometimes I just want to hear the sound of a human voice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whenever I talk to myself, I'll always do it in my room so no one can hear. Actually, I whisper. lol But sometimes, I whisper too loud and when someone's going by my room, I think they'll hear me. So, I guess you could say I've been caught several times talking to myself. I think I got caught talking to myself last night when my sister went by my room. :um It's embarassing.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, when I was younger particularly i'd externalise all my internal thougths, often without realising. It took a long time to train myself to keep my thoughts internal


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I have been overheard talking and even laughing to myself. I will remember something funny and then just burst out laughing there and then, my mom used to think I was completely nuts when this happened. She used to say "you are behaving just like those crazy people, do you know that?" LOL


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Only close family has ever seen me talking to myself. They usually just make a passing remark and go about their business.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I have a few times!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I talk to myself when I'm walking. I've been caught a few times.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Haha quite a few times. Here's the worst of them. Back in high school I got caught talking to myself by a girl I was majorly crushing on. As if that wasn't bad enough, I was talking to myself because I was rehearsing a conversation I wanted to have with her. I was ridiculously embarrassed of course, but it actually didn't end up being as bad as it sounds.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

No...maybe


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

prudence said:


> No...maybe


Oh please, you know I know they know you talk to yourself everywhere. Even at the grocery store. I mean, what is that?


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

prudence said:


> Oh please, you know I know they know you talk to yourself everywhere. Even at the grocery store. I mean, what is that?


When you're not undermining me in front of myself I enjoy talking to you...me. I can't help that. /hug


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

prudence said:


> When you're not undermining me in front of myself I enjoy talking to you...me. I can't help that. /hug


Aww thanks. /hug


----------



## Cornerstone (Jun 30, 2011)

My girlfriend notices sometimes. She calls me psycho then. She still loves me, though


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Singing more than talking


----------



## nbtac41 (Nov 13, 2011)

psychiatrist called it, 'mumbling'. it's normal they said..


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yupp. Loads of times. As a kid, I had imaginary friends that I often pretended to play with, laugh with, argue with, etc. This kept on until I was 12 years old. People left me alone about it but would still confront my mom about their concern of me having such a fond to 'people' that weren't real. 

I still say random things though but don't necessarily carry on a conversation with myself. Its like I get the urge to say something random at times so usually something that makes no sense slips out and I creep someone out.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, it's very awkward.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, by my mother once, but I was only whispering to myself and I made the smooth transition into counting on my fingers as soon as I became aware of her presence in the room, and then I stopped and asked her what the date was as if I'd been working out how long it was going to be until some event or other. I think I got away with it.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I almost did yesterday. It was dark out and I was waiting for a bus at an empty bus stop so I started sort of whispering my thoughts to myself and a girl showed up all of a sudden. I stopped in time...I think.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

All the time, my friend, all the time.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> talking to yourself, laughing by yourself, etc...
> 
> What was the reaction of the person? Sometimes I wish I could have Schizophrenia for this reason, to make the experience of an imaginary friend more real. It's been 8 years since I had real friends. I think it's time to stop looking for real friends and accept the fact that I'm always going to be alone. So I have to create imaginary friends. I just have to know how to.


y?? ur ex-friend is living next doorr! try to find friends around ur area from this forum!!!:clap


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yup, usually only by family members... but they already know I'm crazy so I figure it doesn't matter.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> People don't usually laugh when they're alone!? 0_0
> 
> I laugh when im alone all the time.. >.<


Me too. I don't see what's wrong with laughing by yourself. :b I always talk to myself because I have no one else to talk to. No friends. Nothing.  And I mean that literally. Except for my mom. lmao


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

haha yes. At work, no less.

I was cleaning up after the store had closed, and found a pile of merchandise that was all tangled and thrown on a table by some messy customer. I was pretty tired and mad. I threw up my hands and said "awww what the ****??" And of course, at that exact moment, the new store manager walked around the corner.

Embarrassingggggg! :roll


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes. I whisper to myself after I get into fights with my family members so that I don't insult them and or make the fight bigger, and mostly so that my ma doesn't stay pissed at me for doing so. My brother caught me 1 time when I was talking about my other brother, lol. I told him about it, and I think that he found it weird but normal. Whatever that means. *shrugs*


----------



## BovidaeSixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't usually talk to myself when their is a risk of someone to catch me doing so. So, ahha, I only talk to myself (and my cats) when I'm alone (usually).


----------



## Samuel123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes I do this quite a lot actually and whisper to myself. I'd basically be imagining scenarios and would talk out of it sometimes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I came super close to getting caught talking to myself in the kitchen yesterday. ops My sister came over for a few minutes to pick something up in the shed I think. She came through the front door and I was in the kitchen just whispering to myself when she came through. I hurried up and went back in my room. :um


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol yup, I have a bad habit of thinking out loud.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

yeahhh lol!


----------



## Michael 0 (Mar 30, 2012)

I talk to myself a LOT. Helps me think and put things in order if I can talk it through and hear myself say it. Don't think I have ever been "caught" doing it though.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No, I never talk to myself. I usually catch other people doing it though >D


----------



## lysergic (Sep 18, 2012)

I talk to myself constantly. I've only been caught doing so a handful of times...


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't talk by myself.. I don't understand why some people do that.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No, because I never talk to myself.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope I only talk to my self out loud when theres no one around otherwise Only in my head.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No but I do talk to myself sometimes.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Yea but only when Ive been thinking out loud, i don't really have full on conversations with myself though.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No. I only talk to myself in my mind, never out loud.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

haha yeah, by my dad once. The most awkward and embarrassing sh--- ever!


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ugh, yes. Most recently, it was during a precollege program where I was dorming with this girl. I had just come back from class and thought I was alone in the room, and was saying the most random shiz.. I don't even remember. I think I was acting out conversations or something, and then singing randomly to myself while I started up my laptop. Then I look up at the top bunk and SHE'S RIGHT THERE. Pretending to sleep, apparently. This is traumatic to type out and think about.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Many times.

I just tell people I make more interesting conversation than they do.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes a few times but it is usually me catching myself talking and laughing with myself.

If I go out a lot and interact with others, then I end up talking to myself a lot less.


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been caught practicing German by myself. It was awkward, but I just explained exactly what I was doing...


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, i know the neighbours hear me all the time coz i hear them laughing about it afterwards, i guess i do it coz i`m always alone, sends my anxiety through the roof, so embarrassing.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I talk to my plants and animals. It's sometimes better than talking to humans, believe it or not.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Yes once, I managed to brush it off ''talking in my sleep'' because it was at night.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Certainly. I talk to myself a ridiculous amount and at a ridiculous ratio vs. other people, so being caught is bound to happen to me once in a while.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hahah, yep. My roommate at precollege last year was sleeping on the top bunk (or pretending to sleep, rather). I had no idea she was in the room and was singing and talking outloud to myself addressing myself by my name because that's how I roll. She pretended not to notice. Then I looked up and she was looking me in the eye, and proceeded to shut them again. Awkwardness.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Nah, because I don't talk to myself out loud. I honestly never realized how different I am for being able to keep it in until recently.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't really talk to myself so no


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

i barely talk at all,


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

A couple of times, but it was more like talking (+ cursing) out of frustration at a couple of moments.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

JA


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha, yes


----------

